# Reading Glasses Flippers



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Not so much as a Safety feature but these Clip & Flip Full Reading Glasses Clip & Flip Full Reading Glasses +100 TO +500 @ Debspecs are a big convenience to me.

Initially I got these for work because all day long I would switch from my safety glasses while working to Reading glasses to read prints. I tried Bi-focal safety glasses by 3 M and Fast Cap but couldn't get used to them working construction. Being up, down and over creates issues trying to swap between 2 pairs of glasses. I tried the dangling method with the Readers where you connect a short string from ear piece to ear piece of the glasses. When you weren't wearing them they would hang on your chest..... didn't work. Having the Readers in their case in my top pocket worked but a big P.I.T.A. Take you safety Glasses off put them down somewhere, take the Readers Case out of your top pocket, open the case put on the Readers set the case down... when through looking at the print, take off the Readers put them in their case put the case in your top pocket and see if you can remember where you laid the Safety Glasses. I tried that same method but did away with the Reading Glasses Case.. it was better but what a pain.

So it hit me one day... what about those glasses that flip up or down on your glasses? I remember in the 60's-70's Flippers were popular with the Flippers being Sun Glasses. They would flip them down when the sun was in there eyes and flipped up when not needed. Wal Mart didn't carry them so off to the Vision center.... no they don't carry them. The only place I found was on line at Deb's Spec's. They were a little pricey for reading glasses but after a few hours at work they paid for themselves. They aren't the perfect solution but are a solution I can live with. Today was the first day that I used them in my home shop, something I need to make a habit of. I've used the Flippers at work a couple of months now and am happy with the results and the quality of them. I've dropped them several times and have only 2 small chips on the edge and *NO* scratches. They take just a little getting used to but work better than expected


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Jim that's a pretty cool idea , but I'm just concerned about people going cross eyed having the clip in the middle like that . I remember Steve Martin had similar issues in that movie The Jerk


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

Great pic. Taking a pic of a clear object isn't easy.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

RainMan1 said:


> Jim that's a pretty cool idea , but I'm just concerned about people going cross eyed having the clip in the middle like that . I remember Steve Martin had similar issues in that movie The Jerk


As you can clearly see I have had no ill effects from the clip in the middle..............

Seriously the clip is not a problem.


----------



## Hermansclork892 (Aug 9, 2014)

Great pic.


----------

